# Woodies Sale - Beware bar codes not marked down



## gdf (10 Aug 2009)

I purchased two small items in a Woodys store yesterday. Both were under €5, an item with a sale tag of €3.99 scanned at €4.99 at the checkout and likewise an item with a sale tag for €1.99 scanned at €2.99 at the checkout. The prices were adjusted by the sales asst who commented that *I* was having a "bad day". Not their fault of course. Beware.


----------



## pudds (10 Aug 2009)

*Re: Woodys Sale - Beware bar codes not marked down*

My local Supervalue is notorious for doing this.   Love catching them out and getting a refund.


----------



## chrisboy (10 Aug 2009)

*Re: Woodys Sale - Beware bar codes not marked down*

When it happens in Dunnes you get the item for free..


----------

